# try this again



## Ace (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Skycollect (Dec 16, 2015)

I like the big German handmade marbles (what I primarily collect)

nice sulphide and divided ribbon core swirl


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 19, 2015)

Those are great marbles , grandpa took excellent care of them !
Is sulfide a sheep ?


----------



## Ace (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes he is a sheep, but he broke into 3 pieces when the marble was made. That marble is A 1☺


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 22, 2015)

They are really nice, my wife would freak for marbles like that. She has a boat load now but she only collects what is dug, not bought.


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 22, 2015)

She likes filling old Mason jars with em.


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 22, 2015)

Trying to post some pics, if my phone lets me.........


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## anj2006 (Dec 22, 2015)

They were dug in two locations about 3 years apart.


----------

